# Avengers 2: Age of Ultron



## Harbinger (Oct 23, 2014)

THERE ARE NO STRINGS ON ME...

[video=youtube;u1OKBqHICMQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1OKBqHICMQ[/video]

Holy fekkin shit this Ultron is bad ass and dat hulk buster tho...
Really excited for this, loved the first one ^_^


----------



## RedLeFrench (Oct 23, 2014)

*Re: Avengers 2: Age of Ultron FIRST TRAILER*

Really enjoyed the first one through and through, though the second part was a bit too slow for me to be fully enjoyable. If it is like Cap 2, but with more stupid action, I'm more than down for it !


----------



## Oreo (Oct 23, 2014)

*Re: Avengers 2: Age of Ultron FIRST TRAILER*

Looking forward do seeing that one


----------



## Kaedal (Oct 23, 2014)

*Re: Avengers 2: Age of Ultron FIRST TRAILER*

That actually looks pretty good. I appreciate the varied environments.


----------



## Chuchi (Oct 23, 2014)

*Re: Avengers 2: Age of Ultron FIRST TRAILER*

I am a shameless RDJ fangirl, so I GO WHERE HE GOES.


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Oct 23, 2014)

*Re: Avengers 2: Age of Ultron FIRST TRAILER*

The hype is real!!!!! 
But, in all seriousness, I can't help but wonder how much Toys R Us is going to make the Iron Man Hulkbuster Armor cost?


----------



## Taralack (Oct 23, 2014)

*Re: Avengers 2: Age of Ultron FIRST TRAILER*

I thought it was cute how they used a song from Pinocchio in that. Ya know, being owned by Disney and all.


----------



## Winter (Oct 24, 2014)

*Re: Avengers 2: Age of Ultron FIRST TRAILER*

Any maniacal killer robot that quotes Pinocchio gets my vote.


----------



## Tao (Nov 4, 2014)

*Re: Avengers 2: Age of Ultron FIRST TRAILER*

Looks awesome! Hope they don't have too many slip-ups in this one. I.E. Ultron being created by Tony Stark instead of Ant-Man.


----------



## theamazinngspook (Jan 2, 2015)

*Re: Avengers 2: Age of Ultron FIRST TRAILER*

For each day this film does is not out God will kill a cat.


----------



## mcjoel (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Avengers 2: Age of Ultron FIRST TRAILER*

New trailer [video]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=MZoO8QVMxkk[/video]


----------



## Taralack (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Avengers 2: Age of Ultron FIRST TRAILER*

So I found out today Vision will be in this, and played by Paul Bettany.. so excite. 

I also started reading the comic event today, and was wondering if maybe Hank Pym would be mentioned or alluded to in some way, seeing as he is the original creator of Ultron in the comics. But since the movie has it so that Tony creates Ultron, I doubt that would happen.. even with the Ant Man movie coming soon. Alas.


----------



## Taralack (Mar 4, 2015)

*Re: Avengers 2: Age of Ultron FIRST TRAILER*

New trailer out today! Be sure to watch till the end for the stinger.
[video=youtube;kQVEC1YGLK4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQVEC1YGLK4[/video]


----------

